# Do female bettas build bubblenests?



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a young betta (from NIB's black fire spawn) who I am still trying to determine gender on. This is Chameleon... he/she is probably the most aggressive of the 7 I received from the spawn (except for Fuego, the obviously male betta), and today I found a small bubble nest in his/her container. Is that my answer right there? Or do females also build bubble nests?


The nest is in the back, so hard to see in the pic. But there are also those bubbles up front, which could be a small nest or just bubbles...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yep! my Caroline builds them all the time. :d mainly when she's about to drop her eggs. bubble nests aren't a good way to determine male from female, imo. Caroline's are tiny, but she even puts eggs in the nest and tends to them for a few hours.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmmmm! ok.  Let the pondering continue. Thanks


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Females can build nest, especially the more aggressive ones. This one is shaped like a female... but those ventrals are pretty male-like... Any luck finding an oviposter? 2 of my girls from NIB are showing their's already.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, I can't see one on any of mine... :/ I think I have 1 maybe 2 males and the rest I think are females. But this one is one that I think could be male. The other one I am almost positive is a male, just because of the fins being longer.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I ended up 50/50, 3 males and 3 females. One appeared to be female until just yesterday and now I'm pretty sure she is a he... They just like to keep you guessing!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess so! I will probably be guessing for awhile, since 2 are very teensy tiny. The rest are halfway there to adult size.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I dunno... looks male to me. Your just going to have to wait and see how his/her fins develop.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmmm... interesting. Any other opinions?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Although females can build nests, it looks like a well fed male to me.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting, interesting....!!!!

Well, last night i did about a 80% water change, and today... more bubbles! He/she must be happy about something...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm about 99% positive that is a male. If you compare him to his siblings (at least mine and the pics I've seen of the others) he has a lot more fins than any of the females.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, this one and 1 other of the "unsexed" I received have slightly longer fins than the other 4. I think this one will be a male... It will be so crazy to see his fins grow out if he is a male! eek!! The other one I have that is possibly male is darkening up... was a light grizzly grey and now almost black with clear edges.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

UPDATE!! It's a boy. Good job, guessers.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome betta! He's beautiful!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you!  I think so too! The pink part on his fins is iridescent, so i changes fro pink to like a blueish/purplish color...


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

What a gorgeous male! I cant wait to see more as time goes on. Have any recent pix?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> thank you!  I think so too! The pink part on his fins is iridescent, so i changes fro pink to like a blueish/purplish color...


I've got one like that. But its just appeared over the last day or so.

How does he look now?
How's the rest of the babies?

I especially love fatty and goose.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my god! I'm having the same problem! Except Sharks fins are growing (just a tad, though) but he looks like a FAT female. And "it" lays bubble nests. But, I think thats a girl. 

EDIT: Looks like I'm wrong, just read your last update. TeeHee


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha yup it is a boy!  I got 2 confirmed boys from nib and 2 confirmed females... 2 not sure yet. (Goose and fatty!) ...I think goose is probably a girl, and fatty I still don't know but he/she is in the sorority for now cause he/she does not have super long fins so I think he/she may be female, altho an aggressive female with semi-longer fins.... but nowhere near the fin length of the above guy. We'll see. I will try to post updated pics. I put some on nib's black fire spawn thread the last time I took pics.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

The original betta in this thread clearly turned out to be male...

Could some of the seasoned betta ppl explain the differences that I'm not seeing to determine the gender?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not a "seasoned" expert but in my experience with betta fry I would say that one looks female. I say that because the ventral fins are fairly short. The body shape looks kind of male to me, but if the fins stay short then I say female.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have a female that builds small nests. I'm pretty sure she is actually a female.


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it looks like a female... the tummy is round, and it is just shaped like a female.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

^ and^^ which picture are you talking about being female? The original fishy in this thread turned out to be a boy.

Mine very well may be a girl... but keep in mind I took the picture immediately after feeding. They color up the best for me that way


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a female CT and she blows bubble nests all the time,
and at first sight your fish looked like a female because she looked like she had the 
little bulge where females store their eggs. But, you will probably have to wait till her 
fins develop more to know for sure.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's updated pics of the original guy on the thread- Chameleon!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

OH!!! WOW!!!! 

I'm seriously ... honestly speechless!!!!!
He's grown SO much so quickly!

I bet you're so so so proud!!!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

...what are you feeding him..?
Do you have him jarred?

What kind/color classification is he?

He's got the prettiest face!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw, thanks! I'm feeding him Omega One Betta pellets (Every day), and various frozen foods- bloodworms (every day or every other day), beefheart (rarely), tubifex worms (rarely), Brine Shrimp (once or twice a week)... He is jarred, in a sense. He's in about a 1/2 gallon kritter keeper and gets frequent water changes (Every other day).

As per color, I have no idea really!  He was from a "Black Fire" spawn which both parents were black with red fins that had black edges, but he is kind of iridescent (the pinky/purple) and a steel grey color... with some red. I think he will color up more once he is in a heated/filtered tank cause thats what his sisters did. They definitely darkened up once they were in a tank.

Ummm his fins I think are halfmoon. His brother (Aviator) turned out to be Delta I believe. When he flares, he has a nice spread. 

And I agree about the face! I love his face. It's adorable!  Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh. My. Gosh!! He looks spectacular!!!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

He's SO unique  I've never seen such coloration before. You must be so proud!

I hope you dont mind.... but I took a previous picture of Chameleon and compared it with one of mine that looked most similar in HOPES I can discover it's gender.

The betta I have listed below... is still unnamed... So I'll just call it ONE for now. One is aggressive... has started getting VERY territorial, and nips and chases the rest of the bunch. I had to remove One today. One has had the tips of its pectoral fins nipped off in retaliation. So keep in mind they SHOULD be longer than they appear.
Does One appear to be male? Yes One does have an egg spot


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Personally, I think One could be female. The body shape is more round, overall (not just a fat belly from eating too much) and the anal fin is less angular. Not that females can't have angular anal fins but chameleons anal really comes to a point at the end... so, that is all I am basing it off of. However, the black fire spawn mother had a very long pointed anal, so I think that's why some of the fry have longer anals than caudal er... it extends out more... I have 1 female (fatty) who has a longer anal and was more aggressive b4 I put her in a sorority, but now she is in the lower ranks I think.... anyway, don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes it does  Thank you so much. 

I just wanted a male SO badly. I'm not giving up just yet though. 
Thank you so much for your imput. 

I would love to see pix of your others to see how they've grown... but no pressure.

You've got such a beautiful fishy family


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw, thanks!  I haven't taken any pics lately but will try to get some up sometime.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

hmmm i have wondered this myself because my lil girl sakura made one today! o.0 wth!!? I was like.....ummm what are you doing little girl!? Shes about 9 months old-full grown and she has a white ovi-spot thingy 

omg LOL that pic a few posts above... glowing floating fish! X'D hahahaahha rofl.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

The glowy floating fish looks like his conscience. >.< keehee

I've heard from other members that males can have the oviposter too. -_- like, seriously? So, finnage and body shape is another way to determine gender. Post a pic, lets see what we think!

Heres some updated pics of my kids... First 2 are my girls, which some are siblings of Chameleon and some are from Thailand and some are from petco. 

The dark bodied & red finned ones/black one/white with black are siblings of Chameleon- The yellow/black, orange, pinkish, and solid yellow are not. 
















And updates of the boys.

Aviator (Chameleon's sib)























And Chameleon.. Without flash









With flash!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm blown away!!! They're growing up so fast. 
Aviator's fins are to die for... and Chameleon is getting more handsome every day!

The girls are looking PERFECT. Love the colors of all the girls.


----------

